# Spay today



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Honey has gone for her spay today. Really worried about her. Fingers crossed shes ok.

I have seperate living areas for them now till they can go back together. Do you think I am best having them right next to each other? I had also thought of letting her settle for a few days then starting swapping them over every 2 days. What do you think?


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> Honey has gone for her spay today. Really worried about her. Fingers crossed shes ok.
> 
> I have seperate living areas for them now till they can go back together. Do you think I am best having them right next to each other? I had also thought of letting her settle for a few days then starting swapping them over every 2 days. What do you think?


I would have them fully separate, when I was bonding I was advised that they would get frustrated because they could see but not reach each other, but I don't know since yours already have bonded, but honey might want some "me time" to chill and recover without any boisterous onlookers!


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm afraid I can't advise about bonding, but I just wanted to send good luck vibes for today; I am sure Honey will be fine!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

She is coming round from the op but the vet said she noticed has perotonitis. She has to stay in overnight. I feel awful


----------



## qiaohong (Sep 17, 2011)

Do hope she's all right. Spaying a female is a riskier business than neutering a male. Her's a link to a study and some advice on post-op care. 
CottonTails Rabbit Rescue - How To Minimise Risks When Having Your Rabbit Neutered
We never have females spayed, preferring to control by separation, and would always go for the male if keeping a mixed pair. - Males may need neutering in same-sex pairs too, to prevent fighting.
To those still contemplating spaying, this not to say it cannot be done, but try to make sure you have a vet who specialises in this kind of animal (there are two in our area) and be well boned up on after-care, and remember in the study above, the operations and after-care programs were all performed by experts.


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

Can I ask how much it's costing to have a rabbit spayed? We have a female and male (separate cages now) were sold them both as females until one morning we found 6 babies in the cage!! So now they are definitely split up until they've been sorted out.

Our vets have quoted £125 and £150 which seems really expensive


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

SharonM said:


> Can I ask how much it's costing to have a rabbit spayed? We have a female and male (separate cages now) were sold them both as females until one morning we found 6 babies in the cage!! So now they are definitely split up until they've been sorted out.
> 
> Our vets have quoted £125 and £150 which seems really expensive


Hi, Our vets charge £40 to spay a female. This includes all painkiller and meds


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

qiaohong said:


> Do hope she's all right. Spaying a female is a riskier business than neutering a male. Her's a link to a study and some advice on post-op care.
> CottonTails Rabbit Rescue - How To Minimise Risks When Having Your Rabbit Neutered
> We never have females spayed, preferring to control by separation, and would always go for the male if keeping a mixed pair. - Males may need neutering in same-sex pairs too, to prevent fighting.
> To those still contemplating spaying, this not to say it cannot be done, but try to make sure you have a vet who specialises in this kind of animal (there are two in our area) and be well boned up on after-care, and remember in the study above, the operations and after-care programs were all performed by experts.


The decision to spay wasn't purely based on the fact I dont want baby rabbits. It is for health reasons to as the rate of uterine cancer in female rabbits is around 80%. I cannot ever risk my little girl getting cancer so to me it was a non brainer.

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

qiaohong said:


> Do hope she's all right. Spaying a female is a riskier business than neutering a male. Her's a link to a study and some advice on post-op care.
> CottonTails Rabbit Rescue - How To Minimise Risks When Having Your Rabbit Neutered
> We never have females spayed, preferring to control by separation, and would always go for the male if keeping a mixed pair. - Males may need neutering in same-sex pairs too, to prevent fighting.
> To those still contemplating spaying, this not to say it cannot be done, but try to make sure you have a vet who specialises in this kind of animal (there are two in our area) and be well boned up on after-care, and remember in the study above, the operations and after-care programs were all performed by experts.


Thats horrible advice, your basically saying don't get females spayed. 80% (very bit percentage there) of unspayed females get uterine cancer by the age of five. I think that percentage is pursuasive enough for anyone to get their does spayed. I'd never take the risk of any of my females getting cancer, besides medicine has come a long way and spays aren't as risky as they used to be. Every female I've had (bar one) has been spayed and none of them have ever had complications from the surgery.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

qiaohong said:


> Do hope she's all right. Spaying a female is a riskier business than neutering a male. Her's a link to a study and some advice on post-op care.
> CottonTails Rabbit Rescue - How To Minimise Risks When Having Your Rabbit Neutered
> We never have females spayed, preferring to control by separation, and would always go for the male if keeping a mixed pair. - Males may need neutering in same-sex pairs too, to prevent fighting.
> To those still contemplating spaying, this not to say it cannot be done, but try to make sure you have a vet who specialises in this kind of animal (there are two in our area) and be well boned up on after-care, and remember in the study above, the operations and after-care programs were all performed by experts.


I'm sorry but in the UK this is wrong simple.

I have had 4 does spayed in the last 2 years and I haven't had a single problem, in fact the only bun that had any problems post op was a buck.

4% of does contract uterine cancer by 2-3 years of age, rising to 80% at 5-6 years. It doesn't make any difference whether the doe has been bred from or not, or what breed she is, not forgetting Pyometra.

And tbh if the OP hadn't had their doe spayed her perotonitis wouldn't have been spotted until it was too late.

Yes spaying a doe is more intrusive than neutering a buck, but with careful aftercare and a top up of pain relief the next day most does are eating fairly normally the next day. All that link you posted will do is scare people off from having their does spayed which will ruin all the work that others do trying to educate people :mad2:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

B3rnie is right. Honey has displayed not symptoms at all of her peritonitis. Has been happy and bouncy the whole time so this would not have been picked up probably until it was too late. The problems she has had are not because of the spay, that was fine, they are because of her underlying illness.
She is on antibiotics each day and pain relief each day too and I have this to give her until Sunday (so that will be 9 days in total). She has had recovery food but has been eating well since I got her home anyway. She is doing brilliantly so far.

Just keeping an eye on her op wound too and making sure everything all clean.

She will have to be on her own for quite some time. She is right next to Sunny and they seem to be ok with that. So far not frustrated by it. I put their food on either side of the divider so they are kind of eating together, a very social thing for rabbits. I still think a full rebond will be necessary. I have a 3ft x 3ft neutral area for when the time comes and my vinergar solution for the hutch and enclosure.

I do hope she is ok, I know how quickly they can go downhill though so keeping an eye on her closely. Thanks everyone for the advice and kind words.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I enquired about neutering when I took my male rabbit for a recent mxy jab and health check. Our vet's policy is to actively advocate spaying does, on the premise that the health benefits of spaying far outweigh the potential risks of the op. and those of not spaying. 

However, I was slightly surprised that he didn't actively advise me to castrate my buck "unless you are planning to get another rabbit and want to ensure they don't breed". 

Obviously this is one important reason, but when I asked about the social and emotional benefits of neutering so a rabbit could have company, the vet was slightly vague and dismissive. He was only prepared to advise from a medical point of view and, since the medical benefits aren't as significant for a buck, he didn't want to actively recommend the operation from a liability point of view.

I get that, I suppose, but I guess I was still surprised there wasn't a bigger discussion about welfare. I was almost made to feel a bit silly for 'projecting human emotions' onto a rabbit! 

Don't worry though - I still plan to get Buddy neutered once the new shed/aviary is completed and to rescue a friend for him in the near future...


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Hel_79 said:


> I enquired about neutering when I took my male rabbit for a recent mxy jab and health check. Our vet's policy is to actively advocate spaying does, on the premise that the health benefits of spaying far outweigh the potential risks of the op. and those of not spaying.
> 
> However, I was slightly surprised that he didn't actively advise me to castrate my buck "unless you are planning to get another rabbit and want to ensure they don't breed".
> 
> ...


Testicular cancer is still a risk in bucks, especially as they get older, your vet obviously hasn't had any experience with how frustrated an entire buck gets and how much weight they can lose with the constant circling and such (Not have a dig at your vet, most vets aren't clued up properly on rabbit behaviour so will stick to the medical side where they feel comfortable.)


----------

